# was aked to shoot sweet 16..



## Foques (Oct 1, 2009)

So, I was asked to shoot sweet 16.
Was also denied on my attempts to do it for free. :| They WANT to pay me for the shots.

Question is:

need tips on the sweet 16 shooting.
should I make a run for 300s for it, or you think by d40 will cut it?
What lenses would you bring to that kind of shoot?

I'm guessing it will be indoors (it is blasting cold here already)...

no other information thus far.. any input is appreciated.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2009)

Your camera will be fine.  I assume you have the kit lens?  That is probably fine as well (but better glass is always a good idea).  

What about lighting?  The pop-up flash is almost never a good idea, so for shooting parties/events, a hotshoe flash that can tilt & swivel would be a very good investment.  And of course, knowing how to use it will be fairly important.


----------



## schumionbike (Oct 1, 2009)

if you have a flash (sb-600), you'll be more than fine with a D40. If not, then it depend on the lens you have. If you don't have a flash and your lens are slow, then get a flash. If you shoot alot of sport too or you were going to get a D300 anyway, then by all means but for this particular event, a D40 will cut it I think.


----------



## Foques (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know of any other way to say "i hate my subject" other then a popup flash 

I do have an SB-600, do have a longdong diffuser and a short ebay diffuser. 
Currently, I own 18-55, 70-200, 300mm and 50mm 1.8.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

use the SB600 for fill lighting... walk around with your 50mm 1.8 and do group shots with your 18-55.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

Also, don't forget to shoot "things" not just people.  IE cake, presents, cards, table settings, food, etc.  people want to remember that kind of stuff.  They'll either expect those pictures or be impressed and surprised when they see them.


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 1, 2009)

Better camera *doesn't mean* better pictures but here's advantage of D300 over D40, at least in this case: if lighting will be crappy, the boosting ISO is more forgiving in D300 then D40, D300 autofocus is a bit faster thus less of a chance to miss what you want to get and of course if you're shooting in manual, controls are easier accessible then in D40.
As for my equipment list, it really depends on what client wants.
Ideally, if I'm doing portraits, I'd love to have two umbrellas and dynalyte set. Later I'd use dynos for roomlight and my background is covered. IF I'm not allowed to use roomlights, then I'll have my sb800 mounted on my camera with a foam paper attached in front of the flash and shooting through it - flash will probably be at full power but it'll give me nice soft light, will also light up my background. Lens, I'll use my main lens - 28-105 3.5-4.5, its an old model, but works great. I rarely shoot more then f/5.6 unless I'm doing portraits thus 2.8 lens isn't for me. For wide angle I might use 17-35 2.8 and again I won't open it wider then 5.6 since there probably won't be a need for it. 
Don't forget backup. The moment you accept $ you must provide service, thus backup body, lens, flash, batteries, memory cards are must have.
Good Luck


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 1, 2009)

> don't forget to shoot "things" not just people.  IE cake, presents, cards, table settings, food, etc


 DEFINITELY.
_*People want to see what they are (were) spending money on*_. It might not go into the album (if they decided to make one) but if they will make one, they'll have it.


----------



## Foques (Oct 1, 2009)

thank you.

I would definitely shoot things.. thats what i'm more or less good at 
Igs, I absolutely agree with you. The sole reason for teh 300 would be the ISO settings.

Any idea as to how much should I charge?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

Ask them how much they think you're worth.  If there's one thing I've learned from working in the car business, it's that you should never make the opening bid.


----------



## Foques (Oct 1, 2009)

i like that idea. thanks


----------

